# Casey Anthony Mask



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Posted on ebay - 




Posted on ebay by one of you perhaps?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Whoa, that thing is freaky. You'd better not wear that mask in Chouteau, OK or you'll get run off the road.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That's really spooky.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

does it come with chloroform and duct tape?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't know which is worse - the fact it's actually a mask (she does qualify technically as a monster) or the fact someone will actually buy this and have the balls to wear it.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

That's like dressing up as John Wayne Gasey or friggin' Dahmer. I wouldn't do it. People like that don't desereve the publicity


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

The current Ebay bid is $25,000.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

goneferal said:


> The current Ebay bid is $25,000.


$2,025.... still an incredible amount.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

When I clicked it just now, it's showing $24,300, with a June 26th bid date, so looks like someone has put in a hellacious max bid!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

yuck...in all sense of yuckiness.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Here is an article regarding the mask -

LOS ANGELES -- A $20,000 bidding war broke out on Ebay on Wednesday, with buyers apparently desperate to get their hands on a latex mask of Casey Anthony.

Anthony walked free from a Florida jail earlier in July after being acquitted of charges that she murdered her two-year-old daughter Caylee, in a trial that captured America's attention.

The Ebay seller claims the mask -- described as "a significant piece of crime history" -- was sculpted to precision for a parody video by a pop artist and sculptor named Torro, and was one of only nine in existence.

The description stated, "Halloween is only a few months away. Forget Freddy, Jason, Meyers, here's your chance to scare the *#&% out of everyone and win every costume contest with this amazing Tot Mom latex rubber mask, possibly the most frightening mask on the planet."

The seller -- named "Prophunter" with a 100 percent record -- said it was, "One of the best Halloween masks I've ever seen."

"This one is in excellent condition and it is numbered 6 of 9," the owner added, "I kept one for myself because I know these will be priceless. A significant piece of crime history. No matter what your opinion of the trial is, this is still one heck of a conversation piece."

The bidding started modestly but by Wednesday morning the price exceeded $20,000, although most of the larger bids appear to have been placed by one bidder.

Other items up for auction on the site Wednesday included Casey Anthony trial tickets, newspapers, T-shirts, and a trial DVD set.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/07/2...arks-20000-bidding-war-on-ebay/#ixzz1TKt5OQZm


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Seriously, WHY would ANYONE pay for anything that has to do with this woman? Even though she was not found guilty, I think most people are pretty sure of what she did. I equate it to somebody murdering one of my kids and then some guy making a latex mask of the killer for some jacka$$ to pay $25k to parade around at some party wearing the likeness of the person that killed my kid. It's sick that someone would pay that kind of money OR to dress up as her. I'm not for censorship or anything, let the guy make the masks, it's his right. What bothers me is that someone wants to dress up as her bad enough to pay $25-30k to look like her. It doesn't sit right with me. Sorry if I got off topic, I just had to say my piece.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

OK, that whole auction has just entered the realm of crack-smoking fantasy. $999,900.??,with a next bid of 1m? Seriously, looks like a publicity gag now, if not, we have a few mask pros here that could really hit it big with the right sculpt!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm not a smart man, but methinks they're fake bids...


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Agreed, it past the fake mark about 20 minutes after bidding started. Would make a great mask for an electric chair build though.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Johnny Thunder said:


> I'm not a smart man, but methinks they're fake bids...


They have to be. Anyone who would pay $25k for a mask of a child killer really has something wrong with them


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Brad Green said:


> OK, that whole auction has just entered the realm of crack-smoking fantasy. $999,900.??,with a next bid of 1m? Seriously, looks like a publicity gag now, if not, we have a few mask pros here that could really hit it big with the right sculpt!


I saw this pointed out on the TV news today. Apparently, they believe the bid to be valid. I had my doubts after it passed a couple grand. I'll bet different versions of her become very popular this season.

(Funny thing - I have a friend who looks like her twin. When I first saw the news images on Anthony, I did a serious double take. For her safety, I hope she's dyed her hair or something.)


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

And I was just about to go to sleep... *shivers*


----------



## Spooks-Magee (Aug 7, 2011)

For that money you could get CA herself to show up, not that you would want to.

There's good old fashion scare and haunt but this is horrifying insanity.


----------



## MAD BOMBER (Nov 12, 2008)

That would be a great costume if you added a noose around the neck, a large gapping bullet hole in the forehead, a nice syringe full of some lethal injection hanging from the arm, all wrapped up in a nice coffin made out of the trunk of a white Pontiac Sunfire... Wow did I just say all that outloud? ummm eerrrrr just kiddin'


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Ryan Wern said:


> Seriously, WHY would ANYONE pay for anything that has to do with this woman?


Well, its not like she gets any of the money.

What I don't get is why the bid has gotten so high. There are some awesome sculptors out there (http://theeffectslab.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=17658). I'm certain you could get one custom made for a fraction of the price in that auction.


----------



## nbrand48 (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks awesome, but $25,000? R U kidding?


----------



## Ruth (Sep 25, 2011)

Brad Green said:


> Agreed, it past the fake mark about 20 minutes after bidding started. Would make a great mask for an electric chair build though.


 Too funny!


----------

